# Dental Tourism



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
I have just been given a whopping estimate for dental work here in Canada.
I thought maybe I can have a holiday and have some dental work done at the same time. Although it's an oxymoron dental work and a holiday, it has to be done and I might as well be warm and happy.
Has anyone had any experience with this? 
Thanks


----------



## Ankur001 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Cost of dental treatment*

Hi,

I posted a reply to your message about my experience..But it seems that because i put in contact details of the place where i got treated, it got deleted...

Anyways, there is always google to find out stuff! lolz..

Regards!


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

*A Good Dentist*

Hi There!

I am currently in the Alentejo region (Castelo De Vide) and have also had dental work carried here rather than in the UK. In my experience the local dentistry can be a bit hit or miss, however I can recommend an excellent Dutch dentist here in Castelo De Vide....you could have a fantastic holiday and get your teeth fixed at the same time. The surgery contact details are (portugal) 245 965 095 and her name is Dr Jessica Swartberg. I would recommend her to all ex pats and people wanting dentistry in the Alentajo region. Hope this helps!


----------



## sconn68 (May 15, 2011)

My wife had some good work done by this company www lvivdental com . They were recommended to us by a friend who knows the owner. They are run by British expats so we felt quite safe with them. Good luck


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Dental holidays are big business and you can go to many, many places. When we are in Portugal, we use these dentists: MEDEFI - Drª Anne L. Swart

Budapest and Prague also have really excellent opportunities in this area.


----------

